# Turkey Fan Mount



## ztkuch35 (May 12, 2014)

Hey, I am creating my own turkey fan mount from the Gobbler I shot this spring. I have had the fan and whole turkey feet drying for a few weeks now and am preparing the wood I will use for the plaque. All home made... just wondering if you guys have any cool ideas or tips before I continue to the final steps here coming up! Thanks!!!


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)




----------



## limbhanger (Feb 10, 2010)

assume you followed decent procedures in preparing the tail. I skin a generous amount of feathers down the back before cutting off the tail at the popes nose. This leaves lots to work with and easy to trim down if you have more than you need. Spend extra time to shave off all meat, coat in borax, spread out on cardboard in display position and use push pins to hold it. One easy trick for mounting tail to the plaque is to glue a mousetrap on the back of the plaque


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

limbhanger said:


> One easy trick for mounting tail to the plaque is to glue a mousetrap on the back of the plaque


I would never have thought of that one. Good idea. Then you could change fans if you wanted too. I usually just use J-B weld and press in place until hardened. I do all of your points and work the feathers back straight with a tooth pick and toothbrush. Even lightly mist with water to straighten damaged ones. A little imagination, time and patience does wonders.


----------



## ztkuch35 (May 12, 2014)

cedarlkDJ said:


> I do all of your points and work the feathers back straight with a tooth pick and toothbrush. Even lightly mist with water to straighten damaged ones.


Yes i was wondering if the feathers could be fixed if i sprayed some water on them and messed with them a bit. Because some are pretty separated and somewhat raggedy since the bird was shot in a wet swampy area.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have never used the misting of water just a quality paint brush with the fine bristles at the ends seems to work well for me. It seems to fluff up the fine interlocking "hairs" on the feathers and re-lock them. It even works for dusting them off.

Jim


----------

